# Layers in InDesign?



## oldapachesquaw (Jun 12, 2008)

I love using Illustrator because the layers menu has a complete list of every item on the page. When I layer multiple things, I can quickly select individual items using the layers menu. How can I do this in InDesign?

I can't seem to find a way for InDesign to list all the objects on my page, so I'm stuck selecting top objects and clicking "select next below". This is time consuming, and is only useful if I know exactly what objects are there and what order they are in.

Help please.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There should be a Layers palette in InDesign, the same as Illustrator. It lists all the layers in order top to bottom with the option to name each layer. You can rearrange the layers by dragging and dropping within the palette.

These 2 guides give more details:
*http://codeidol.com/graphics/creative-suite/Drawing-in-InDesign/Adding-Layers/*
*http://creativecurio.com/2007/11/understanding-indesign-layers/*


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

There is a layer palette in InDesign, but it's not as complete as the one in Illustrator... It works basicly the same as the one in Photoshop. You can drag and drop them to change the order of the elements but you cannot "open" them to see all elements on a given layer as in Illustrator...

I know there is a Plug-in that allows tocreate layers groups (as in Photoshop)... You might want to try searching if there is a plugin for the detailled view as well..

Please note, however, that I work with the CS2 version. I don't know if Adobe changed it in the newest version.


----------

